# Intake gasket question on crossover



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

Starting my heads/cam upgrade. I was about to start gasket matching my intake to a raiv gasket. I believe I got these gaskets from tin Indian maybe, can’t recall. Anyway, I can see the heat crossover has a perforated plug as part of gasket, when removed, there is not enough gasket material to seal (u can’t tell in pic, but is beyond the edge of intake) I presume if I leave the perforated plug, everything not under metal will just burn away, and the seal should be fine- Even though the perforation is bigger than the actual crossover?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MidnightAuto said:


> Starting my heads/cam upgrade. I was about to start gasket matching my intake to a raiv gasket. I believe I got these gaskets from tin Indian maybe, can’t recall. Anyway, I can see the heat crossover has a perforated plug as part of gasket, when removed, there is not enough gasket material to seal (u can’t tell in pic, but is beyond the edge of intake) I presume if I leave the perforated plug, everything not under metal will just burn away, and the seal should be fine- Even though the perforation is bigger than the actual crossover?
> View attachment 143956
> 
> View attachment 143956
> ...


Not sure how to answer this. There are gaskets that only have a smaller cut out that can use the block off plate, or not. Never seen a gasket with that large of a cut out and when removed was larger than the exhaust crossover. Maybe a gasket for an aftermarket aluminum head?

I would just keep it in place and perhaps trim the inside area open enough to allow the exhaust crossover to work, unless you flat out wanted to close it off.

Looks like maybe they are offered by KRE. Check out their intake gasket line up.






Kauffman Racing Equipment


High Performance Pontiac Parts



www.krepower.com


----------

